# Proposed AL ZAHARA HOSPITAL, Dubai



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

Location: Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Client: Al Zahra Hospital

Facility: Hospital

Size: G+ 6 storey hospital building and separate staff accommodation

Status: Concept design

The Al Zahra Hospital is a privately owned 91- bed general hospital located on Sheikh Zayed Road. It is intended to primarily 
cater to the needs of local residents of the Jumeirah area of Dubai.

The hospital will provide the following facilities to be accommodated on the ground and first floor levels:

• Out Patient Clinics• Inpatient Beds, ICU, SCBU• Operation Theatres• Diagonstic Departments• Specialised Treatment Departments• Accident and Emergencies Section and Ambulance Service• Support Services - computer network, medical records, archives. pharmacy, housekeeping, laundry engineering store etc.
Set back from the road within a landscaped site, the hospital buildings are fronted by planted parking areas to either side of the main entrance. 

The A&E Department is accessed via a separate entrance, clearly defined from the road.

Staff accommodation and parking is located to the rear of the main hospital buildings.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

that's such a cool hospital. These days, hospitals are more like resorts which give them a unique feel.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

can anyone confirm this one is under c
or is it just a proposal?


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

i think it's a proposal.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

looks great i wonder how will SZR look in the next few years a new skyline 4 sure


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nice hospital. Looks different!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought SZR is only for tall buildings


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

well there are alot of land space there for unique projects


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I think it will be located somewhere near Safestway area


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

might be ... but i think in that area there aren't enough plot size for such a project .. what do u think guys ?


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

It's a proposal...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

then i'll move it out of here to the normal forum
hope it reaches approved status soon
maybe for healthcare city, nothing released there so far


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

what is the current biggest hospital in dubai, i remember when i went riyadh saudi arabia, they had so many big hospitals, they were all like 5 star hotels


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

absolutely no idea
never been in a dubai hospital yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I really dont know, but I mention the main ones:

Government:
Dubai Hospital
Khalifa Hospital
Towam Hospital
Corniche Hospital
Mafraq Hospital

Private:
American Hosp.
WellCare Hosp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Dubai seems extremely reliant on the private sector for healthcare needs.

Are there any plans for a major new public hospital in the New Dubai areas?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

*Shaheen*- you are mentioning hospitals from all over the UAE. In Dubai, Dubai Hospital, Rashid, and al-Baraha are the main ones.


----------



## Qatari (Jun 23, 2004)

nice building it looks like a hotel more than a hospital


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

To my level of evaluation I am mentioning the good ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

The new Al Zahra Hospital is a real project in concept phase and will be located between the 4th and 5th interchange. Possibily some action on site by March 2005


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

combine with other thread?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Huh???

This is underconstruction, just next to The Palm Interchange, opposite The Towers project site. Middle East Foundation Group is doing the piling.

The project board is up on site, but THE DESIGN IS CHANGED!!! :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The construction site:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

dont we have a project thread?

if not slip this one into projects please mods

[or make me a mod and i'll do it]


----------



## BabeMagnet2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

Is the new design any bigger? 91 beds isn't much at all...


----------



## dubai_walker (Apr 18, 2006)

*Big hospitals under construction*



TinTin said:


> The new Al Zahra Hospital is a real project in concept phase and will be located between the 4th and 5th interchange. Possibily some action on site by March 2005



Yeah there are much bigger ones BM 2000.. we have a saudi german hospital which is going to be 250 beds .. very much close to the Al Zahra one mentioned above.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

A crane is up on site and another one is being assembled so I would presume that Middle East Foundation Group has compleated the piling and the main contractor has moved in.


----------

